# Suggestions For Airlines



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 15, 2010)

Another thread is about Spirit Airlines charging $45 for carry-ons vs. $25 for checked bags. I happen to think that if they're gonna charge for luggage anyway this is an excellent way to discourage the despised carry-ons that make boarding and deplaning incredible hassles, but this L.A. Times Business columnist thinks it's "just plain mean." He has some ideas on rethinking carry-ons, and other things he'd like to see changed that might strike a chord:

Airlines live down to our expectations

"A report out Monday found that U.S. airlines did a whole lot better last year getting passengers where they're going and not losing people's bags in the process. And maybe that's true.

"Maybe airlines are indeed stepping up their game. Maybe they're responding to tough economic times with a renewed commitment to high performance and customer satisfaction.

"Or maybe we're just so used to being miserable from the moment we set foot in the airport, we're not complaining anymore. We're just taking it."


----------



## Sam31452 (Apr 15, 2010)

> "Or maybe we're just so used to being miserable from the moment we set foot in the airport, we're not complaining anymore. We're just taking it."


Only cattle flies, Humans travel by train.

(oh well and pigs fly sometimes too).


----------

